# New to this whole 'art' thing



## Karshken (Jul 6, 2009)

I took up art last year and have come to rather enjoy drawing. Actually I had rather enjoyed art itself a long time before I myself actually decided to give it a go and I have come to have a great apreciation for so many artists which had been what have been a great inspiration to continue drawing in hope of aspiring to even a fraction of their skill.
While I know its unhealthy to compare my own amaturish artwork to the 'pros' and know that getting good takes years of committment...(blah blah blah)

...I still want to do everything in my power to improve, which is why im asking (begging actually) for anyone that can offer their help. I don't expect anyone to teach me any magical secret or 'become a pro in 30 minutes' tutorial. But rather being able to point me in the right direction and keeping me on track, I have no idea what I need to do to improve and the big flaw with practice practice practice is that I seem to continue to make the same mistakes over and over. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/karshken <(thats my FA page for any of you that hadnt come to that conclusion already)


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 6, 2009)

The composition is good, there isn't much advice I could give on that, however you should try spending some time adding effect, especially on digital art.

As an example, this is the only piece from you I really like.

EDIT: Nevermind, it's only a personal preference. Still, I think you should give it a try, but I can't guarantee you'll get only positive feedback.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Jul 6, 2009)

Hmm general right direction.  i try to reference everything. i think its paramount. until over the years youve built up the mental encyclopedia always reference. my favorite place... http://www.posemaniacs.com/   you're already a step ahead in that you have full pieces, background color etc.. but you seem to be missing form. there is little depth to your characters. they need to be rounded out a bit. maybe try sketching everything as basic shapes first to give them a bit more natural feel then go over with harder lines.   and i would say DO compare yourself to artist you like. try and figure out what they are doing to make those pictures you like.  i would also suggest checking out drawfurry.com but they appear to be down. hope any of that helps and donty be afraid of contrast  its what help gives that depth to a picture.


----------



## Karshken (Jul 6, 2009)

Thankyou, this site is really good.
I'l practice a bit of what you said, thanks again.


----------



## Voodoowolf (Jul 13, 2009)

Honestly for just picking up drawing a year ago great going =3 they look good!
my suggestion like weasel there (btw awesome site you posted that'll help me too haha o.o) is to do all you can from reference 

as for drawing people (furries included) if you have an art school near you that does summer classes see if you can get into a figure drawing class (if you dont mind drawing nudes that is) it will help youre drawing ten fold no lie (it did for me) because it gives you the chance to draw the figure and gesture (movement lines of the body) without clothes that cause you to have to guess at them.  It will help you get more natural poses, proportions, and even will help with shading =3

If you cant afford or dont want to do that just yet get a small sketch book and go out to like a park or anywhere really and sketch anything and everything you see aka. people building animals... the more you do so the better you will get (this all applies in the end to your digital work too fyi)

hope that helps a bit keep up the good work *cheers*


----------



## Karshken (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks, I have full (and free) access to the anatomy rooms at a university a few hours from where I live so whenever I find myself in the city I can chill out in there and play with a bodyparts which should allow me to be able to have a better idea of how to draw the muscles and bone structure. 
But sadly I live in a small town and there are no artschools that I can attend without first driving for 2 hours to reach there =/


----------

